# Asperger syndrome?



## RaiderSix (Jan 16, 2009)

I was reading a little about Asperger syndrome (sort of autism) and it seems to mostly fall in line with social anxiety disorder symptoms. Just wondering if I may be barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Isn't Asperger Syndrome when you kind really realize you have a problem? I may be wrong. Sorry. My mom told me that my Dad seems to suffer from symptoms of Asperger Syndrome.


----------



## SwiftFire87 (Apr 18, 2009)

I believe I might have Asperger's Syndrome. It fits along Social Anxiety very well with many people. It certainly explains why I have felt like something has been holding me back when I try to talk with people. Generally same Anti-Anxiety Meds and CBT stuff are only thing to help with it as well. So it all could fit into it very well. Many people could have it and not even know for longest time. 

Since I have started reading about Asperger's the more I read and listen to people with it on other forums and stuff the more I see how well it fits me.

For those that don't know Asperger's Syndrome is a disorder along the autism spectrum. Its a highly functioning form of autism though. So not many with it are dummies. I have yet to find a website that lists full adult systems for AS as I believe many just mask it as Social Anxiety Disorder. Some claim SAD doesn't really exist though. Its all very confusing. Its possible that they find using the terms SAD as more helpful to people, but it could very well be the same as AS. As all the same medications and treatments are used for both things as far as I know. I believe the social anxiety itself can grow and exist in a severe form either way. I am terrible with talking to people on most days. I am usually mute around crowds of people and talking to one person is often only way I have ever talked to people.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, you're quite right. There's quite a few overlapping areas for both.
There's a quiz which I don't know if you would like to try:
http://www.rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php

There's a similar thread here as well: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/aspergers-syndrome-72089/ in which the OP has written a nice description of it.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Many with Aspergers get diagnosed with ADHD. But I think ADHD is being used as the scapegoat for other issues.

My son was diagnosed at a young age as having ADHD, OCD, and Sensory Integration. A few years later I realized the diagnosis didn't seem right. I know a lot of people with ADHD and it just didn't fit him. I could never get his psychiatrist to retest him. Every time he would go to a different Dr. they would just read his chart and go from there.

I had the school test him a few years ago and they diagnosed him with aspbergers syndrome. After reading up on it the diagnosis made more sense. After that it was easier dealing with his issues. The medication is the same as ADHD which only helps him concentrate in school. It turns out that if you take ADHD, OCD, and Sensory integration and put it together you pretty much have symptoms of aspergers.

My son tends to fixate on certain subjects and becomes knowledgeable in them. Noises irritate him easily as does small things like the tags in your shirt or the seams in your socks. If there is an irritant present then that is what he fixates on. He hates changes and things have to be structured. He does have social problems and they are similar to SA. Socially, he reminds me of myself. Emotionally, he is his mother. Poor kid got the worst of both of us.

Look up Aspergers and look at the symptoms. It will be more than just the social anxiety. You should be able to look at them see whether it is a good chance you have it or not.

I took the quiz Banzai posted. I am nowhere near aspbergers but am definitely SAD. When taking the quiz, I did recognize some of the questions that referred to aspbergers syptoms.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

AS and SAD are distinct diagnostic categories. Many with Asperger's experience social anxiety, but many do not and are socially outgoing.

*Here are the DSM-IV criteria for Asperger's*; there are more than just social symptoms:

A Qualitative impairment in social interaction, as manifested by at least two of the following:

(1) marked impairments in the use of multiple nonverbal behaviors such as eye-to-eye gaze, facial expression, body posture, and gestures to regulate social interaction
(2) failure to develop peer relationships appropriate to developmental level
(3) a lack of spontaneous seeking to share enjoyment, interest or achievements with other people, (e.g.. by a lack of showing, bringing, or pointing out objects of interest to other people)
(4) lack of social or emotional reciprocity

B Restricted repetitive & stereotyped patterns of behavior, interests and activities, as manifested by at least one of the following:

(1) encompassing preoccupation with one or more stereotyped and restricted patterns of interest that is abnormal either in intensity or focus
(2) apparently inflexible adherence to specific, nonfunctional routines or rituals
(3) stereotyped and repetitive motor mannerisms (e.g. hand or finger flapping or twisting, or complex whole-body movements)
(4) persistent preoccupation with parts of objects

C The disturbance causes clinically significant impairments in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning.

D There is no clinically significant general delay in language (E.G. single words used by age 2 years, communicative phrases used by age 3 years)

E There is no clinically significant delay in cognitive development or in the development of age-appropriate self help skills, adaptive behavior (other than in social interaction) and curiosity about the environment in childhood.

F Criteria are not met for another specific Pervasive Developmental Disorder or Schizophrenia.

*Here are Gillberg's criteria for Asperger's*:

1.Severe impairment in reciprocal social interaction
(at least two of the following)
(a) inability to interact with peers
(b) lack of desire to interact with peers
(c) lack of appreciation of social cues
(d) socially and emotionally inappropriate behavior

2.All-absorbing narrow interest
(at least one of the following)
(a) exclusion of other activities
(b) repetitive adherence
(c) more rote than meaning

3.Imposition of routines and interests
(at least one of the following)
(a) on self, in aspects of life
(b) on others

4.Speech and language problems
(at least three of the following)
(a) delayed development
(b) superficially perfect expressive language
(c) formal, pedantic language
(d) odd prosody, peculiar voice characteristics
(e) impairment of comprehension including misinterpretations of literal/implied meanings

5.Non-verbal communication problems
(at least one of the following)
(a) limited use of gestures
(b) clumsy/gauche body language
(c) limited facial expression
(d) inappropriate expression
(e) peculiar, stiff gaze

6.Motor clumsiness: poor performance on neurodevelopmental examination

*Here are the DSM-IV criteria for social phobia*:

A. A marked and persistent fear of one or more social or performance situations in which the person is exposed to unfamiliar people or to possible scrutiny by others. The individual fears that he or she will act in a way (or show anxiety symptoms) that will be humiliating or embarrassing. 
Note: In children, there must be evidence of the capacity for age-appropriate social relationships with familiar people and the anxiety must occur in peer settings, not just in interactions with adults.

B. Exposure to the feared social situation almost invariably provokes anxiety, which may take the form of a situationally bound or situationally predisposed Panic Attack. Note: In children, the anxiety may be expressed by crying, tantrums, freezing, or shrinking from social situations with unfamiliar people.

C. The person recognizes that the fear is excessive or unreasonable. Note: In children, this feature may be absent.

D. The feared social or performance situations are avoided or else are endured with intense anxiety or distress.

E. The avoidance, anxious anticipation, or distress in the feared social or performance situation(s) interferes significantly with the person's normal routine, occupational (academic) functioning, or social activities or relationships, or there is marked distress about having the phobia.

F. In individuals under age 18 years, the duration is at least 6 months.

G. The fear or avoidance is not due to the direct physiological effects of a substance (e.g., a drug of abuse, a medication) or a general medical condition and is not better accounted for by another mental disorder (e.g., Panic Disorder With or Without Agoraphobia, Separation Anxiety Disorder, Body Dysmorphic Disorder, a Pervasive Developmental Disorder, or Schizoid Personality Disorder).

H. If a general medical condition or another mental disorder is present, the fear in Criterion A is unrelated to it, e.g., the fear is not of Stuttering, trembling in Parkinson's dsease, or exhibiting abnormal eating behavior in Anorexia Nervosa or Bulimia Nervosa.

Specify if: Generalized: if the fears include most social situations (also consider the additional diagnosis of Avoidant Personality Disorder)


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi

Be careful with online 'diagnostic tools'. I took the 'Autistic Spectrum Quotient' test - answered *very* honestly - and it told me I had Aspergers. Not just a bit... But a *lot*! WTF... I AM NOT AUTISTIC FFS! 

I've been told that by professionals - doctors and psychiatrists. If you're worried you have an autistic spectrum disorder, please see your doctor for a referral to a psychiatrist or specialist.

These online tests are very unreliable. Much of social phobia, avoidant personality, schizoid personality etc. has *some* autistic-seeming features but is *not* autism. So these tests can easily give incorrect results and get people upset for no reason. If you are worried - please see your doctor.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ The Autism Spectrum Quotient (AQ) test does not tell people whether they have AS. It is not meant to be diagnostic. It is their misconception of such tests that tells them such things.

It measures the number of autistic traits present and is used largely to determine whether a referral might be warranted.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

SwiftFire87 said:


> I believe I might have Asperger's Syndrome. It fits along Social Anxiety very well with many people. It certainly explains why I have felt like something has been holding me back when I try to talk with people. Generally same Anti-Anxiety Meds and CBT stuff are only thing to help with it as well. So it all could fit into it very well. Many people could have it and not even know for longest time.
> 
> Since I have started reading about Asperger's the more I read and listen to people with it on other forums and stuff the more I see how well it fits me.
> 
> For those that don't know Asperger's Syndrome is a disorder along the autism spectrum. Its a highly functioning form of autism though. So not many with it are dummies. I have yet to find a website that lists full adult systems for AS as I believe many just mask it as Social Anxiety Disorder. Some claim SAD doesn't really exist though. Its all very confusing. Its possible that they find using the terms SAD as more helpful to people, but it could very well be the same as AS. As all the same medications and treatments are used for both things as far as I know. I believe the social anxiety itself can grow and exist in a severe form either way. I am terrible with talking to people on most days. I am usually mute around crowds of people and talking to one person is often only way I have ever talked to people.


High Functioning Autism dx is for people whose symptoms and signs are less severe than autism. They are usually average or above average on intellligence scales.


----------



## SwiftFire87 (Apr 18, 2009)

I am pretty sure I have AS or am an Aspie. At least there is Pie. :boogie I also do have SA or SAD. I am in worst way with people. I am mute around most. I speak only when addressed and feel fine with it that way in public places.

Not been diagnosed or anything, but I rather not limit myself. I already take what needs to be taken(the natural route) and feel okay on most days now. I have read enough about SAD and AS to know that I have a good deal of both. I have been in and out reading different things from different forum communities. 

I don't know how to tell people though. I am more comfortable alone at times, but it does get to you after awhile once you realize you are not normal. I don't like being alone all the time. What can I do to make friends? I have terrible social anxiety as well.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> ^ The Autism Spectrum Quotient (AQ) test does not tell people whether they have AS. It is not meant to be diagnostic. It is their misconception of such tests that tells them such things.
> 
> It measures the number of autistic traits present and is used largely to determine whether a referral might be warranted.


Good point. But if an online test can be *that* wrong then it shouldn't be online.

Even if it is just 'suggesting' that somebody has Aspergers, then it needs to be better designed. Not just 20 vague questions.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

From another perspective: if such tests were not online, I and a great number of others would never have suspected having an ASD and would have remained undiagnosed. There will always be false positives with such tests. The AQ has a 2% false positive rate among controls. It's a bit higher for certain other patient groups.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> From another perspective: if such tests were not online, I and a great number of others would never have suspected having an ASD and would have remained undiagnosed. There will always be false positives with such tests. The AQ has a 2% false positive rate among controls; it's a bit higher for certain other patient groups.


Good point! Sorry.

Glad it helped you. However, I was one of the 2% you mention, and let myself get wound up about it. That's my own fault for being daft. There is a disclaimer that goes with the test after all, it does say clearly that it's not 100% accurate.

If it encourages people get help with their condition then it's a good thing, clearly.


----------



## Gjb (Feb 9, 2018)

I have always been very shy and solitary (although not quite always) and was told at school that I had poor co-ordination, terrible at PE (Although this was partly because of my probable Chronic Fatigue Syndrome) , avoided eye contact, had obsessive interests and daydream a lot. I am good at drawing and have an excellent eye for detail and noticing changes, but am very bad at maths. All in all this seems to point to Asperger syndrome but with the notable exception that I have no problem with differentiating between humour, sarcasm and straight speech and nor do I have trouble with understanding social cues, so Asperger's or Social Anxiety?


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Gjb said:


> I have always been very shy and solitary (although not quite always) and was told at school that I had poor co-ordination, terrible at PE (Although this was partly because of my probable Chronic Fatigue Syndrome) , avoided eye contact, had obsessive interests and daydream a lot. I am good at drawing and have an excellent eye for detail and noticing changes, but am very bad at maths. All in all this seems to point to Asperger syndrome but with the notable exception that I have no problem with differentiating between humour, sarcasm and straight speech and nor do I have trouble with understanding social cues, so Asperger's or Social Anxiety?


Could be anything from OCD to SA to Asperger's, or multiple. Maybe a psychologist could help with a diagnosis?


----------

